# 3 weeks untill the big move!! and we're buying a house!!



## JamesM56alum (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey guys 3 more weeks untill we're back to our sunny paradise called florida!! just intime for winter in minnesota, we also sign the lease to own paper work on a house ( 1500 sqf 3 bed 2 full bath with a shop out back ) and I CANT FREAKING WAIT!!!!!!!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## fish devil (Oct 13, 2012)

:twisted: Good Luck with the move. I'm sure you won't miss the brutal winters in Minnesota!! =D>


----------



## HANGEYE (Oct 13, 2012)

With a shop =P~ , in Florida =D> . I'm happy for you. Good luck on the move and sell that shovel =D>


----------



## rickybobbybend (Oct 13, 2012)

Sounds pretty darn nice...best wishes to you and the family.
Rick


----------



## BackWoodsTracker (Oct 13, 2012)

Good luck on the move. I prefer the water I fish in to be free from animals that can eat me! I'll stay here in Wisconsin where I have never seen a shark or gator in the wild.


----------



## nomowork (Oct 13, 2012)

=D> Snow is bad!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 14, 2012)

Way to go :beer:


----------



## JamesM56alum (Oct 14, 2012)

BackWoodsTracker said:


> Good luck on the move. I prefer the water I fish in to be free from animals that can eat me! I'll stay here in Wisconsin where I have never seen a shark or gator in the wild.



lmao dude my real good friend next door corey is pretty upset about us moving back, and he said the same thing when i told him i'd bring him with so we can still go fishing togeather , he said he'll pass he doesn't like catching fish that is big enough to eat him, he also doesnt like the fact the golf courses have signs that says "Please don't feed the gators" 

And yes she shovel has been tossed and i traded my snow blower for 4 new rim's and new tires for my truck.


----------



## jasper60103 (Oct 14, 2012)

Global warming could be a good thing for Minnesota.
Who knows in a few years this frozen tundra may be considered paradise. :LOL2: 

Good luck, James.


----------



## SlowRollin' (Oct 15, 2012)

Sounds awesome! Best of luck with the move.


----------



## Kismet (Oct 15, 2012)

Dunno. Up here, we call it "trolling." 

Down there, it's called "water-skiing."


Just...wacherass, hear?


----------



## HBT Chris (Oct 15, 2012)

Congrats and good luck! Sounds like a very exciting time for you.


----------



## wihil (Oct 15, 2012)

James, with all the best wishes in the world - I hate you for moving away from the paradise of cold, harsh MN and to that steamy, hot, and blue-haired land called FL.

You'll be back!!! THEY ALWAYS COME BACK!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

(seriously, when ya comin' back?)


----------



## JamesM56alum (Oct 17, 2012)

lol man EVERYBODY! keeps saying i'll be back sounds like the terminator movie lmao as far as the frozen tundra 2 weeks ago it was in the 80's and sunny here, today it's grey as hell and 45 with a windchill of 38 those white sandy beaches are lookin better and better!!


----------



## nomowork (Oct 17, 2012)

JamesM56alum said:


> lol man EVERYBODY! keeps saying i'll be back sounds like the terminator movie lmao as far as the frozen tundra 2 weeks ago it was in the 80's and sunny here, today it's grey as hell and 45 with a windchill of 38 those white sandy beaches are lookin better and better!!



It was 98 degrees here this afternoon and even the beaches were in the 90's. Getting my blanket ready for a cool evening in the 60's. :lol:


----------



## JamesM56alum (Oct 21, 2012)

10 more days guys untill the big day!! wife is freaking out wondering if the trucks/trailer is gonna make it okay and if everything is going to work out the way we had planned it out in our heads.. i keep telling her to stop freaking out and what happens happens and we will work through it when it happens.. but there's still that little nagging prick in the back of my mind saying the same thing but i do my best to not let her know that i'm pretty much freaking out too in my head.. But i'm leaving it up to god and my big ass full tool box that i'm bringing with me, the way i see it if it break's and it's not 100% essential to us getting from point A to point B i'm going to rig it untill we get to where we need to go...


----------



## shamoo (Oct 22, 2012)

Good Luck on the Move.


----------

